# Gas is almost double. Uber is taking at times as much as 45% and we see no increase of fares. How long do we put up with this?



## ShereeT (Dec 20, 2020)

I think it is time for Uber to hear us!!! I am sick of starting off my night putting almost $60 in my gas tank and at the end of my day I am still earning the same amount I was before only with a LOT less going into my pocket. It's my car that is falling apart and taking all the wear and tear. My money that goes into my tank. My safety that is on the line late at night. My monthly charges to pay for car washes every day in order to make sure Ubers clients are comfortable and yet in some cases Uber makes almost the same as I do. Of course, there is a cost of doing business. Can we write off these expenses, well yes. However, I hardly feel when our expenses are going up and up and my earnings are either staying the same as before and yet Ubers portion appears to be increasing all at my expense, I suppose you can say that bothers me. If it doesn't bother you, then please, do speak up. But, if you are like me where you are trying to rationalize this in your head and can't quite rest easy when the day is over and you're left with more bills than options then I say we need to find a way to get UBER to hear us besides talking to someone in the Philippines that can't do anything more then put a bandaid on the problem if that. If you agree it is going to take more voices than just mine and if you have any suggestions I am all ears. And I would appreciate it that if you simply have a smartass comment to make that you keep them to yourself. I don't feel my thinking is unreasonable. I have owned my own businesses in the past. Nor am I any different than the rest of you. I need to work a business where I can work when I am available and stop when I am tired. I am also trying to start in real estate and I need this flexibility. Nonetheless, when I am working for Uber I am committed and many days I work 12 hours to make ends meet. But at the end of 12 hours of none stop driving without so much as a break, then by gosh I expect to have a little left in my pocket at the end of the day and bills. We are expected to provide superior service to a Company that offers their clients a lot. Lots of promises that we are expected to deliver. Therefore, again, I think it is only right that WE get an increase in fares due to the cost of doing business before they give themselves a raise at our expense!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The simple answer is to do something else. 
U/L are going to continue to maximize profits. 
There are always going to be plenty of ants willing take whatever the companies are willing to give. 
it is what it is. Either accept it and do the best you can or move on to greener pastures.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

What the **** we're going to do is band together, move forward as a cohesive unit and fight until our dying breath!!!









Sad Trombone - Sound Button


Click here to play the sound!




www.myinstants.com


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It’s a hopeless cause mate. 
Why is this so hard to understand? You are a contractor. You agreed to a contract. 
Any time you sign a contract you read it first. Make sure you agree to and understand the entire contract. 
If you don’t like or understand the terms don’t sign the contract. 
If you sign a contract you don’t like or understand then that’s on you.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't like this @Atavar guy, he's got a bad attitude. Just because we clicked agree on something we didn't read doesn't mean we can't change our mind later

I like @ANThonyBoreDaneCook line of thinking. I think we need a red uniform. Red is easy to see. Maybe we can march around the headquarters and let them know how we feel.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Atavar said:


> It’s a hopeless cause mate.
> Why is this so hard to understand? You are a contractor. You agreed to a contract.
> Any time you sign a contract you read it first. Make sure you agree to and understand the entire contract.
> If you don’t like or understand the terms don’t sign the contract.
> If you sign a contract you don’t like or understand then that’s on you.


 I think hes talking about the constant rate changes And the price of gas going up and the constant changes Uber makes without driver input. My advice quit.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

The obvious..QUIT.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Many drivers come and many drivers go. The answer hasn’t ever changed. If contract driving works for you and your financial situation, great. If not move on like the rest. These companies owe you nothing.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

As much as 45% ? Try over 50% more often than not !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Maybe we can march around the headquarters and let them know how we feel.


That actually has been done. Neither F*ub*a*r* nor Gr*yft* paid it much attention. Neither one really cares about the drivers.

There are two ways to succeed. One is to reach the ants and take them out of the equation. The other is to take extra-legal measures.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stockton said:


> I don't like this @Atavar guy, he's got a bad attitude. Just because we clicked agree on something we didn't read doesn't mean we can't change our mind later


It’s cool if you don’t like me. 
Unfortunately though, if you change your mind the contract you agreed to remains the same. Your best option if you are no longer happy is to stop rideshare and do something else. 
Even if you got a thousand ants to march on the corporate offices it wouldn’t make much difference because they know their are 2000 ants waiting to take your place. 
The thing that _would_ get their attention would be if enough drivers quit so that the Corp started making less money. 
Petitions and protests mean nothing unless you reduce their bottom line. 
This means that you need to implement your exit strategy (you do have an exit strategy don’t you) so that you can continue to feed your family until rideshare recovers to the point that you are happy with it again. 
Get 25,000 other ants to do the same and you might get your point across.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Quiet!!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Strike?


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

ShereeT said:


> I think it is time for Uber to hear us!!! I am sick of starting off my night putting almost $60 in my gas tank and at the end of my day I am still earning the same amount I was before only with a LOT less going into my pocket. It's my car that is falling apart and taking all the wear and tear. My money that goes into my tank. My safety that is on the line late at night. My monthly charges to pay for car washes every day in order to make sure Ubers clients are comfortable and yet in some cases Uber makes almost the same as I do. Of course, there is a cost of doing business. Can we write off these expenses, well yes. However, I hardly feel when our expenses are going up and up and my earnings are either staying the same as before and yet Ubers portion appears to be increasing all at my expense, I suppose you can say that bothers me. If it doesn't bother you, then please, do speak up. But, if you are like me where you are trying to rationalize this in your head and can't quite rest easy when the day is over and you're left with more bills than options then I say we need to find a way to get UBER to hear us besides talking to someone in the Philippines that can't do anything more then put a bandaid on the problem if that. If you agree it is going to take more voices than just mine and if you have any suggestions I am all ears. And I would appreciate it that if you simply have a smartass comment to make that you keep them to yourself. I don't feel my thinking is unreasonable. I have owned my own businesses in the past. Nor am I any different than the rest of you. I need to work a business where I can work when I am available and stop when I am tired. I am also trying to start in real estate and I need this flexibility. Nonetheless, when I am working for Uber I am committed and many days I work 12 hours to make ends meet. But at the end of 12 hours of none stop driving without so much as a break, then by gosh I expect to have a little left in my pocket at the end of the day and bills. We are expected to provide superior service to a Company that offers their clients a lot. Lots of promises that we are expected to deliver. Therefore, again, I think it is only right that WE get an increase in fares due to the cost of doing business before they give themselves a raise at our expense!


Don’t drive
My god


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

If the shoe was on the other foot would you make concessions,or go to paris in your private jet? In addition you have stock holders to please and need to be willing to anything to boost the price.answer honestly,remembering that corporations are cut throat killers owing nothing to anyone. that's what i thought...ty


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

MarcG said:


> Many drivers come and many drivers go. The answer hasn’t ever changed. If contract driving works for you and your financial situation, great. If not move on like the rest. These companies owe you nothing.


Amen
I only drive now during busy times Thsts it
Make money
If it’s not profitsbke I go home


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Since the drivers are divided and lack any cohesion and can't even stick together for a one day strike, you're basically out of luck for now.
The best course in the mean time is to Cherry Pick the best rides and Always Be Willing To Negotiate with the Riders Extra Cash for Exceptions, Food Runs, or Off The Books Trips!

*DO NO EVIL DOES NOT APPLY WHEN DEALING WITH COMPANIES LIKE UBER, THE DEVIL HIMSELF!*


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

One day strike sounds good to me come on let's do it!


----------



## AGKkansascity (Jun 27, 2020)

ShereeT said:


> I think it is time for Uber to hear us!!! I am sick of starting off my night putting almost $60 in my gas tank and at the end of my day I am still earning the same amount I was before only with a LOT less going into my pocket. It's my car that is falling apart and taking all the wear and tear. My money that goes into my tank. My safety that is on the line late at night. My monthly charges to pay for car washes every day in order to make sure Ubers clients are comfortable and yet in some cases Uber makes almost the same as I do. Of course, there is a cost of doing business. Can we write off these expenses, well yes. However, I hardly feel when our expenses are going up and up and my earnings are either staying the same as before and yet Ubers portion appears to be increasing all at my expense, I suppose you can say that bothers me. If it doesn't bother you, then please, do speak up. But, if you are like me where you are trying to rationalize this in your head and can't quite rest easy when the day is over and you're left with more bills than options then I say we need to find a way to get UBER to hear us besides talking to someone in the Philippines that can't do anything more then put a bandaid on the problem if that. If you agree it is going to take more voices than just mine and if you have any suggestions I am all ears. And I would appreciate it that if you simply have a smartass comment to make that you keep them to yourself. I don't feel my thinking is unreasonable. I have owned my own businesses in the past. Nor am I any different than the rest of you. I need to work a business where I can work when I am available and stop when I am tired. I am also trying to start in real estate and I need this flexibility. Nonetheless, when I am working for Uber I am committed and many days I work 12 hours to make ends meet. But at the end of 12 hours of none stop driving without so much as a break, then by gosh I expect to have a little left in my pocket at the end of the day and bills. We are expected to provide superior service to a Company that offers their clients a lot. Lots of promises that we are expected to deliver. Therefore, again, I think it is only right that WE get an increase in fares due to the cost of doing business before they give themselves a raise at our expense!


Well this is an obvious fact that we are called independent contractors for reason. We have no right to question what Uber does. I realized that Uber is playing game with us beacause they know we have no choice but do what they want us to do. If I don’t need the cash today this is not what I wanted to do. Working for Uber is horrible. I drove for Uber since the beginning in our area. Few year later I have no cash in my account, no retirement benefits or plans and no future with Uber. So I am planning my exit and leave driving for Uber for good in the near future. Plan to leave don’t waste your time to fight Uber. I don’t think Uber will last long. They are still loosing money.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Stockton said:


> One day strike sounds good to me come on let's do it!


*OKAY ONE DAY STRIKE APPROVED!*
_*
SEPTEMBER 11, 2021 (SATURDAY)*_


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Fully funded by the Taliban and ISIS!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Stockton said:


> One day strike sounds good to me come on let's do it!


There have been several one day strikes. Nothing has improved.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

warsaw said:


> *OKAY ONE DAY STRIKE APPROVED!*
> 
> _*SEPTEMBER 11, 2021 (SATURDAY)*_


What the **** is a Saturday strike going to do? Oh no, the snowflake drunktards won't be able to go barhopping. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

You want attention? Here Sunday nights airports are hopping all night and early Monday mornings are also super busy with airport runs. Do your strike so people feel it.

Not that a strike will make a difference. Even if you got every member and lurker on UPNet to strike the other 99.8% of drivers would have no idea about the strike.

And really? The 20th anniversary of 9/11????


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Hmm cant do Saturday, it's giving up too much $$. How about Wednesday afternoon?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> Even if you got every member and lurker on UPNet to strike the other *99.99999999999999%* of drivers would have no idea about the strike.


FIFY


----------



## UberFlexin (Aug 26, 2016)

radikia said:


> As much as 45% ? Try over 50% more often than not !


Try over 60%


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Atavar said:


> It’s a hopeless cause mate.
> Why is this so hard to understand? You are a contractor. You agreed to a contract.
> Any time you sign a contract you read it first. Make sure you agree to and understand the entire contract.
> If you don’t like or understand the terms don’t sign the contract.
> If you sign a contract you don’t like or understand then that’s on you.


Where the heck in the contract does it say that Uber can rip you off by taking away 50-70% of your fare and leave you with peanuts?  Do your due diligence before you write stupid things like that!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Selector19 said:


> Where the heck in the contract does it say that Uber can rip you off by taking away 50-70% of your fare and leave you with peanuts?  Do your due diligence before you write stupid things like that!


do you even understand the concept of a contract?....sure it sucks but you have a choice...do something else or stop whining....people today are such helpless babies....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

its always been a fight from day one $55 hour garrantee's years ago. we get 1 5 min ride. next ping long trip 65 mins out of area of $55 garranteed. so 4 hours at $55 becomes 2. money was good than. than pay cuts. pool. eats. 3 for $15 quests last one is 5 miles away in nyc and rider going $6. it will never stop. drivers must stop..what about the daily sure $7 we must drive 3 miles to get it ok. than pax *****es they are paying $24 to go 2 miles we get $14 total uber lyft gets on normally like this them $14 us $10. I banged out $54 in 1 hour 10 miles max this am 3 shorts one was $16...it is what it is. my car is not moving on x now only xl and above


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

No name calling bro


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

We on for Wednesday or what? 2-3pm?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

129 strikers in 48 states . than uber puts out $100 surge 68 go online GTFO stike my ass


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> 129 strikers in 48 states . than uber puts out $100 surge 68 go online GTFO stike my ass


i recommend sharpening your poker skills lol

strike at 2am on a wednesday..about as effective as the pull out method


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> do you even understand the concept of a contract?....sure it sucks but you have a choice...do something else or stop whining....people today are such helpless babies....


I do understand the concept of a contract but I do not understand the concept of being constantly ripped off by the technology company that charges customers a surge price and only give me 20-30% of it. I do have a choice and that's why I have chosen not to drive (or drive when it only makes sense for me) at these ridiculous rates and wait for a better time. Some people may look like they are whining and crying but others just agree to be sheep and eat whatever Uber feeds them...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Stockton said:


> We on for Wednesday or what? 2-3pm?


But how will all the unaccompanied minors get home from school?


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Don't worry school doesn't let out until 3


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> stike my ass


Hmmm no ty


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Selector19 said:


> I do understand the concept of a contract but I do not understand the concept of being constantly ripped off by the technology company that charges customers a surge price and only give me 20-30% of it. I do have a choice and that's why I have chosen not to drive (or drive when it only makes sense for me) at these ridiculous rates and wait for a better time. Some people may look like they are whining and crying but others just agree to be sheep and eat whatever Uber feeds them...


well i dont understand the concept of whining about things that everyone knows,suck it up or hit the bricks, baby huey. PS your whole post was a whineathon


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> i recommend sharpening your poker skills lol
> 
> strike at 2am on a wednesday..about as effective as the pull out method


That's why I said 2pm! Hit em where it hurts, right in the pocket book


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> well i dont understand the concept of whining about things that everyone knows,suck it up or hit the bricks, baby huey. PS your whole post was a whineathon


But whining feels great and maybe others can know how we feel! Not making >$80 per hour with massive surges is torture and cruelty


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> well i dont understand the concept of whining about things that everyone knows,suck it up or hit the bricks, baby huey. PS your whole post was a whineathon


And you sound like a complete jerk. Thanks for the input


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Selector19 said:


> And you sound like a complete jerk. Thanks for the input


that is usually the response of child...move along baby huey


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> that is usually the response of child...move along baby huey


Dismissed


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

So....... Wednesday 2pm rite?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Stockton said:


> Quiet!!!!


I quit uber 2 years ago . Until it goes up 30 % screw uber


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Good riddance one less ant!!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mother: "He's a bad man. You need to break up with him."
Daughter: "But I can change him, momma. He loves me. He needs me."
Mother: "Men don't change. You knew this when you got involved with him."
Daughter: "He needs me. I'll just tease him a little and then deny him and he'll come running back to me."
Mother: "He'll dump you and move on to the next girl and you'll be lucky for it."
Daughter: "No, momma. You'll see."

And the cycle continues.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The only recourse you have is to leave and get another job. Right now companies can't find enough Class A truck drivers. They're offering bonuses with benefits and the pay is decent. Why not look into that since you're already driving for a living.


----------



## slowvroom (Aug 20, 2021)

perhaps they'll pay more when 70% of drivers leave refusing to get the sharp thing.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Ok guys why don't we all quit at once and then they'll fix their ways and then we can all come back.

On 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

3...2...1... Go!


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

Ok that didn't work


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Gas is almost double. Uber is taking at times as much as 45% and we see no increase of fares. How long do we put up with this?*

I don’t know about your market, but each week lately in my market we have had:

consecutive trip bonuses (up to $18)
quest (averaging around $5 a ride)
Surge (the above bonuses suppress it but we still get it on weekend nights and when there’s a big event going on)

while gas has gone up a lot, promos and surge make up for the extra money right now that Uber is taking from the fares.

In my market it’s common to average $40-$50 an hour right now during busy times and a good chunk of the weekends

It’s not going to last obviously but it does take away the sting of the higher gas prices for now


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> What the **** we're going to do is band together, move forward as a cohesive unit and fight until our dying breath!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the very last part sound very logical ( dying breath)


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't put up with anything. With the high price of fuel, I don't take anything more than two miles away unless it is an XL trip. Even then, I won't go more than 4 miles. If it gets to the point I can't make a profit, I'm out. I'd rather work at Walmart instead of working over time for LyUber.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Selector19 said:


> Where the heck in the contract does it say that Uber can rip you off by taking away 50-70% of your fare and leave you with peanuts?  Do your due diligence before you write stupid things like that!


Read the agreement again. It says they set the rates and they can unilaterally amend the agreement without notice. You can’t. 
do _your_ due diligence before you write stupid things like that.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't like this @Atavar fellow...


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Read the agreement again. It says they set the rates and they can unilaterally amend the agreement without notice. You can’t.
> do _your_ due diligence before you write stupid things like that.


Ok. You’re right about this part, a little Uber rights activist!🤣


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stockton said:


> I don't like this @Atavar fellow...


That’s cool. I would be worried if everyone liked me. Don’t panic and drive on.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> *Gas is almost double. Uber is taking at times as much as 45% and we see no increase of fares. How long do we put up with this?*
> 
> I don’t know about your market, but each week lately in my market we have had:
> 
> ...


That's the Las Vegas market?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> That's the Las Vegas market?


Yes

And it’s slow during the week now. Pretty much no surge at all anymore


----------



## 1ndone (Aug 31, 2021)

ignore or cancel everything thats not profitable to you, its not rockey science
95+% of my rides since 2015 are the same 40 mile xl airport ride with 10 dollar toll, ill take an x on rematch if no rematch back to xl only and back to the house, stop being an employee start being an independent contractor

you have the right to get the details of your contract before ride, especially when 90% steal from you or pay illegal wages

call, text.... theres plenty of techniques use them or dont, if its not airport i cancel periodt, i dont work for free or illegal wages 5000 rides in i average $50+ per ride and its usually 65-85 with tips as 40% of my xls to airport tip $15+

give everyone a card to book off app i have about 800 a month in private scheduled rides

riders cant stand the app anymore either its easier than ever to poach good riders off the platforms

if vegas id xl only and park at redrocks and cancel everything not strip or airport lol but i assume thers 1000 ants doin that, whats a vegas airport ride 10 bucks? lol


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

ShereeT said:


> I think it is time for Uber to hear us!!! I am sick of starting off my night putting almost $60 in my gas tank and at the end of my day I am still earning the same amount I was before only with a LOT less going into my pocket. It's my car that is falling apart and taking all the wear and tear. My money that goes into my tank. My safety that is on the line late at night. My monthly charges to pay for car washes every day in order to make sure Ubers clients are comfortable and yet in some cases Uber makes almost the same as I do. Of course, there is a cost of doing business. Can we write off these expenses, well yes. However, I hardly feel when our expenses are going up and up and my earnings are either staying the same as before and yet Ubers portion appears to be increasing all at my expense, I suppose you can say that bothers me. If it doesn't bother you, then please, do speak up. But, if you are like me where you are trying to rationalize this in your head and can't quite rest easy when the day is over and you're left with more bills than options then I say we need to find a way to get UBER to hear us besides talking to someone in the Philippines that can't do anything more then put a bandaid on the problem if that. If you agree it is going to take more voices than just mine and if you have any suggestions I am all ears. And I would appreciate it that if you simply have a smartass comment to make that you keep them to yourself. I don't feel my thinking is unreasonable. I have owned my own businesses in the past. Nor am I any different than the rest of you. I need to work a business where I can work when I am available and stop when I am tired. I am also trying to start in real estate and I need this flexibility. Nonetheless, when I am working for Uber I am committed and many days I work 12 hours to make ends meet. But at the end of 12 hours of none stop driving without so much as a break, then by gosh I expect to have a little left in my pocket at the end of the day and bills. We are expected to provide superior service to a Company that offers their clients a lot. Lots of promises that we are expected to deliver. Therefore, again, I think it is only right that WE get an increase in fares due to the cost of doing business before they give themselves a raise at our expense!


We could contact IWW.org and get help starting a union. Corporate exploitation may well go out of style someday.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Carlycat said:


> We could contact IWW.org and get help starting a union.


how would you explain why ain't employees?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Gas has gone up 60% in my market.

My monthly gas bill as a 60 hour a week driver was $600, and now it is $1,000........

I refuse all pickups over 10 minutes away in clear weather, and have cut that to 5 minutes in winter.

My revenue has stayed the same......$1,200-1,300 a week more or less. Why is that ? Driver's quit here on a whim, 96% don't last a year, and park their cars in the winter. Also I adopted a strategy I called "farming" 4 years ago when I started driving, and it has paid off nicely.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Gas has gone up 60% in my market.
> 
> My monthly gas bill as a 60 hour a week driver was $600, and now it is $1,000........
> 
> ...


That’s crazy to me, roughly 20% of your expense is gas?

For me it’s usually 5-10%

Delivery is better as I usually average $1.50-$2 per mile driven when doing that


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, regular gas in Rio de Janeiro, where I also live part of the year, is cheaper than here in Canada. Go figure.......

I've mad a change to my driving pattern, so, I think I can trim it to $800 a month by changing how I do things. We'll see.....


----------



## ItalianUberDriverveteran (Dec 9, 2017)

ShereeT said:


> I think it is time for Uber to hear us!!! I am sick of starting off my night putting almost $60 in my gas tank and at the end of my day I am still earning the same amount I was before only with a LOT less going into my pocket. It's my car that is falling apart and taking all the wear and tear. My money that goes into my tank. My safety that is on the line late at night. My monthly charges to pay for car washes every day in order to make sure Ubers clients are comfortable and yet in some cases Uber makes almost the same as I do. Of course, there is a cost of doing business. Can we write off these expenses, well yes. However, I hardly feel when our expenses are going up and up and my earnings are either staying the same as before and yet Ubers portion appears to be increasing all at my expense, I suppose you can say that bothers me. If it doesn't bother you, then please, do speak up. But, if you are like me where you are trying to rationalize this in your head and can't quite rest easy when the day is over and you're left with more bills than options then I say we need to find a way to get UBER to hear us besides talking to someone in the Philippines that can't do anything more then put a bandaid on the problem if that. If you agree it is going to take more voices than just mine and if you have any suggestions I am all ears. And I would appreciate it that if you simply have a smartass comment to make that you keep them to yourself. I don't feel my thinking is unreasonable. I have owned my own businesses in the past. Nor am I any different than the rest of you. I need to work a business where I can work when I am available and stop when I am tired. I am also trying to start in real estate and I need this flexibility. Nonetheless, when I am working for Uber I am committed and many days I work 12 hours to make ends meet. But at the end of 12 hours of none stop driving without so much as a break, then by gosh I expect to have a little left in my pocket at the end of the day and bills. We are expected to provide superior service to a Company that offers their clients a lot. Lots of promises that we are expected to deliver. Therefore, again, I think it is only right that WE get an increase in fares due to the cost of doing business before they give themselves a raise at our expense!



Unfortunately U/L are on a race to the bottom. Hear me out go and get a TLC license and wait it out, the pendulum is going to swing back the other way.


----------

